# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Помогите с видеокартой!

## netzwerk

Купил видеокарту AGP ATI AX1650PRO/HTD/256M  поставил в компьютер, подключилась, все нормально, опозналась в винде, установил драйвер. Как только начинаю менять разврешение экрана или заходить в свойства directX экран гаснет а вместо него появлятся мелкие белые полосы. Перезагружаю компьютер, в биос входит нормально, работает тоже нормально, как только экран загрузки винды пропадает, монитор гаснет и опять появляются мелкие белые полосы. Перезагружаюсь, вхожу в безопасный режим - все нормально. Захожу в свойства directX в значениях видеоадаптера везде стоит недоступно. Система такая: Windows XP SP3, 3.00Ghz Celeron, 1536 ОЗУ, Seagate 80 Gb и блок питания на 350W. На видеокарте стоят 2 выхода под питания, оба подключаю,  возможно ли что питания не хватает, если да то почему она у меня вообще запускается? Заранее спасибо за ответы!

----------


## mr.L

Попробуй с другим БП с номиналом 450-500W ( есть такая проблема что видео от ATI стартует и с маленькими БП и в работе мрёт, с видео от Nvidia такие проблемы редкость - там есть award проверка, если хочешь узнать подробней могу дкть ссылку по этой проблеме), эт первое.
Второе, попробуй новую версию драйверов с ОFF сайта, при чём удали сперва полностью все предыдущие драйвера на видео, в крайних случаях нужно грохать чипсет, эт второе.
Третье, возможно кривая прошивка видео, если не уверен то не рискуй её шить, лучше отдать в сервис.центр.
И последнее - физика, а именно брак, перегрев, не качественная сборка или компоненты, в этом случае неси продавцу на замену.
Удачи;)

----------

